# Johhny " Wet Start " McCain.....lost FOUR Planes....



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

*Say what you want Mr Spola Henry, but It looks like the TRUTH is*
*overwhelming....even in the PDF I posted it alludes to a mishap....*
*They stated it was because of a faulty connection at a warhead.*
*I say the TRUTH is right there, the "Wet Start " caused the discharge *
*and the accident.*




*Johnny Wet-Start, We Hardly Knew Ye: Part I: the Forrestal Incident*
October 17, 2017
Forgive the allusion to JFK. It was written by admirers after his untimely death and in a positive light. My use of it is in contradistinction to Sen John S McCain (R-AZ). In other words, we’re sorry we didn’t get to know Kennedy better but we were never really given the chance to know McCain. And for a reason.

Long a “conservative” stalwart, McCain –like Kennedy–had an impressive pedigree. Both served in the United States Navy. Both were involved in military catastrophes and both nearly lost their lives. But there, the similarities end.

Lt John F Kennedy was the skipper of a PT boat as is well known. Lt Cmdr John S McCain III, the son and grandson (and namesake) of illustrious admirals was known as a daredevil –by his own admission. He graduated near the bottom of his class at Annapolis and –like Kennedy–was known as a slacker and playboy but (this time unlike Kennedy), he needlessly endangered the lives of his fellow crewmen.

He did so by engaging in a take-off procedure called a “wet start”. Basically, Navy pilots who did this would unnecessarily flood their engines, dumping fuel into the afterburner before starting their engines. This had the dramatic effect of shooting out a large flame from the tail of the aircraft. It was an unnecessary procedure which was often deadly to the ground crews and/or the next pilot in line. According to many of his detractors, McCain was known to regularly engage in this dangerous procedure and thus became known pejoratively as “Johnny Wet-Start”.*

During the spring and summer of 1967, McCain was stationed on the USS _Forrestal_ (CVA-59). During this time, his father (Admiral John S McCain II) was promoted to Chief of Naval Operations in the European Theater (CINCUSNAVEUR) where he played a major role in getting the crew of the USS _Liberty_ to stand down while they were being strafed by Israeli aircraft during the Six Day War (more on this in Part III).

His self-described “daredevil clowning” had already caused a minor international incident while he was stationed in Spain, where he cut down several power lines and caused thousands of people to be without electricity. By the time of the _Forrestal_ incident, McCain had already ditched two Skyhawks. He ascribed both incidents to “engine failure” but the Navy found that the first incident was due to “pilot error”. In all, he would lose four aircraft: the third aircraft was destroyed by the fire on the _Forrestal_ and the fourth when he was shot down over North Vietnam.

According to Capt John K Beling (the commanding officer of the _Forrestal_), on July 29, 1967 at approximately 1050, “…a thick tongue of flame lashed backward from the parked jet, igniting a [Zuni] missile on one of the dozen or so planes parked near the fantail, their engines turning over in readiness for a strike launching scheduled for 11:00am. ‘The rocket shot across the deck’ Capt Beling said, ‘and by a quirk of fate smashed into a fuel tank under a plane on the port side’.” Beling blamed the fiasco on a “wet-start…from one of the planes near the island”.**

The conflagration was horrific. In all 134 crewmen were killed and 161 injured. Total damages were $72 million. The ship was crippled and nearby hospital ships were overwhelmed by the carnage. It was the worst air-craft carrier disaster in history, worse than the disaster which engulfed the USS _Rupertus_ (DD-8511) in World War II.

The question was: which pilot performed this wet-start that caused the catastrophe? The plane struck by the missile was McCain’s A-4 Skyhawk. According to to R W “Johnny” Appel, writing for _The New York Times_ (July 31, 1967), it was somehow McCain who set this process in motion, triggering the flame which caused the jet piloted by Lt Cmdr Fred D White to accidentally fire the Zuni missile.

Although this was Appel’s assessment (as well as Capt Beling’s who was an eyewitness) subsequent evidence turned up that apparently showed that McCain’s Skyhawk had its tail pointed to the side of the _Forrestal_ and thus could not have been responsible for flame-out which struck White’s plane. This matter is unfortunately is still unsettled. All we do know for sure is that after an official inquiry, McCain was hurriedly transferred off the _Forrestal_ and assigned elsewhere. This may have been done because of credible threats to his life from the crew.

Beling for his part was relieved of his command during the inquiry and given a desk position under Admiral Thomas Moorer. The official inquiry absolved Beling of any responsibility in the matter but he was never given a sea command again.

Next: Part II –Songbird Johnny.

*According to official sources, the A-4E Skyhawk that McCain regularly flew was not capable of undergoing a wet-start. This however has been disproven by others who said that the Pratt & Whitney engines of the Skyhawks were indeed capable of performing this fete.

**In Navy parlance, the “island” is the tower on the deck where the bridge is located.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

Ignoramus.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

*USS Forrestal Mishap July 29, 1967*
McCain Lies About Being Tortured As  A  P.O.W.

*From: NATIONAL VIETNAM P.O.W. STRIKE FORCE*
*To: CBS News, 10/12/97*
*You did not do your homework well enough on “Hanoi John” McCain. If you had read the lengthy article about him in the April 1973 issue of U.S. News and World Report, you would have seen that in none of his quotes did he allege torture, except from the irate civilians at the scene of his crash. Once in captivity, he lived in relative splendor compared to his hapless cohorts who refused to denounce America on the radio and paid for their patriotism in blood, literally. Here are some other facts your sloppy journalism omitted:*
*(1) USAF Major Overly could not have cared for McCain’s “wounds” for very long; he collaborated and accepted early release in less than five months from shootdown.*
*(2) Another of McCain’s roommates “disappeared” and was not released at Homecoming I. McCain was kept in the camp for “progressives” (collaborators) and away from “reactionaries” (John Wayne types who spit in the face of their torturers). Other roommates were Day and Flynn, both of whom made propaganda broadcasts along with McCain urging pilots to return to carriers and soldiers to surrender.*
*(3) McCain returned from communist captivity 10 pounds heavier.*
*(4) Patricia O’Grady, daughter of a POW/MIA, on a visit to Hanoi to look for her father, was given a tour of the “Hanoi Hilton” prison. They showed her McCain’s cell. It had a writing desk, a large bed, a goldfish bowl, a flush toilet and a nice window of downtown Hanoi out the window.*
*(5) Both North Vietnamese Generals Giap and Bui Tin met with McCain in his cell. No other returned POWs reported meeting with high-ranking generals. I have a picture of McCain enjoying a large plate of food while talking to a Soviet KGB officer in the Foreign Ministry. A Soviet doctor was rushed to Hanoi to treat his wounds.*
*(6) In personal conversations I have had with General Bui Tin, he assured me they never touched McCain, saying that since he was the son of the CINCPACFLT Admiral, “He too important”.*
*(7) McCain said in 1973, he sustained his ordeal with his “love for his wife”. In a matter of months he had dumped her for a woman 1/3rd his age whose father owned the Coors Beer franchise in Phoenix. (His good friend Senator Kerry, about the same time, dumped his wife after fornicating with Jane Fonda.) McCain also has a secret “wife” in Hanoi and an illegitimate son.*
*(8) McCain would sit beside with army officers at a table when newly-captured pilots arrived and urged them to cooperate.*
*(9) McCain viciously fought against the formation of the Senate Select Committee on POW/MIA and then got on it and sabotaged any hopes of finding real answers. He called me and others crooks profiteering on the issue, yet he is the biggest loot recipient of the Keating Five.*
*(10) If the “Crowned Prince” of the “Plantation” does not stop his outlandish lies about his “torture”, several of his fellow POW’s “will” soon break their “code of silence”. McCain is a brainwashed Manchurian candidate who has fawningly supported Hanoi and the Communist Bloc countries ever since he entered congress. The man is a liar, a traitor and a crook. Any senator who uses the word “scumbag” 20 times a day addressing his employees is not fit to serve.*
*Also, CBS, you went on to a segment of a Latino who was on death row (wrongfully) in a “miscarriage of justice”. The biggest “MOJ” of this decade would be for traitor and Hanoi lover McCain to continue in office after the 1998 elections.*
*Joe L. Jordan*
*USN Squadron VQ-1*
*Da Nang 1967-68*
*National Vietnam P.O.W. Strike Force*
*P.S. McCain is the only returned POW NEVER TO BE DEBRIEFED.*
***


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

*USS Forrestal Mishap July 29, 1967*
McCain Lies About Being Tortured As  A  P.O.W.

*From: NATIONAL VIETNAM P.O.W. STRIKE FORCE*
*To: CBS News, 10/12/97*
*You did not do your homework well enough on “Hanoi John” McCain. If you had read the lengthy article about him in the April 1973 issue of U.S. News and World Report, you would have seen that in none of his quotes did he allege torture, except from the irate civilians at the scene of his crash. Once in captivity, he lived in relative splendor compared to his hapless cohorts who refused to denounce America on the radio and paid for their patriotism in blood, literally. Here are some other facts your sloppy journalism omitted:*
*(1) USAF Major Overly could not have cared for McCain’s “wounds” for very long; he collaborated and accepted early release in less than five months from shootdown.*
*(2) Another of McCain’s roommates “disappeared” and was not released at Homecoming I. McCain was kept in the camp for “progressives” (collaborators) and away from “reactionaries” (John Wayne types who spit in the face of their torturers). Other roommates were Day and Flynn, both of whom made propaganda broadcasts along with McCain urging pilots to return to carriers and soldiers to surrender.*
*(3) McCain returned from communist captivity 10 pounds heavier.*
*(4) Patricia O’Grady, daughter of a POW/MIA, on a visit to Hanoi to look for her father, was given a tour of the “Hanoi Hilton” prison. They showed her McCain’s cell. It had a writing desk, a large bed, a goldfish bowl, a flush toilet and a nice window of downtown Hanoi out the window.*
*(5) Both North Vietnamese Generals Giap and Bui Tin met with McCain in his cell. No other returned POWs reported meeting with high-ranking generals. I have a picture of McCain enjoying a large plate of food while talking to a Soviet KGB officer in the Foreign Ministry. A Soviet doctor was rushed to Hanoi to treat his wounds.*
*(6) In personal conversations I have had with General Bui Tin, he assured me they never touched McCain, saying that since he was the son of the CINCPACFLT Admiral, “He too important”.*
*(7) McCain said in 1973, he sustained his ordeal with his “love for his wife”. In a matter of months he had dumped her for a woman 1/3rd his age whose father owned the Coors Beer franchise in Phoenix. (His good friend Senator Kerry, about the same time, dumped his wife after fornicating with Jane Fonda.) McCain also has a secret “wife” in Hanoi and an illegitimate son.*
*(8) McCain would sit beside with army officers at a table when newly-captured pilots arrived and urged them to cooperate.*
*(9) McCain viciously fought against the formation of the Senate Select Committee on POW/MIA and then got on it and sabotaged any hopes of finding real answers. He called me and others crooks profiteering on the issue, yet he is the biggest loot recipient of the Keating Five.*
*(10) If the “Crowned Prince” of the “Plantation” does not stop his outlandish lies about his “torture”, several of his fellow POW’s “will” soon break their “code of silence”. McCain is a brainwashed Manchurian candidate who has fawningly supported Hanoi and the Communist Bloc countries ever since he entered congress. The man is a liar, a traitor and a crook. Any senator who uses the word “scumbag” 20 times a day addressing his employees is not fit to serve.*
*Also, CBS, you went on to a segment of a Latino who was on death row (wrongfully) in a “miscarriage of justice”. The biggest “MOJ” of this decade would be for traitor and Hanoi lover McCain to continue in office after the 1998 elections.*
*Joe L. Jordan*
*USN Squadron VQ-1*
*Da Nang 1967-68*
*National Vietnam P.O.W. Strike Force*
*P.S. McCain is the only returned POW NEVER TO BE DEBRIEFED.*
***


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

*Hmmmm......a proven Forum Liar Mr Spola Henry*

*or *

*Joe L. Jordan*
*USN Squadron VQ-1*
*Da Nang 1967-68*


*I think I'm gunna go with Mr Jordan.*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

Repeating lies doesn't make them true.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Repeating lies doesn't make them true.



*Oh this is GREAT......!!!!!*

*PROVE It's a LIE Mr Forum LIAR !!!*

*Come on Thief....Forum lurker.....Borderline Sicko....*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hmmmm......a proven Forum Liar Mr Spola Henry*
> 
> *or *
> 
> ...


Of course you will.  I have embarrassed you enough times here by pointing out your ignorance that you have no other choice.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

*Wait everyone.......the SHIT is gunna get deep around here !*

*I'm on a bucket Forum LIAR, Now Prove I Posted LIES ....*

*I posted the declassified Info....prove what is wrong and*
*who was " B-6 " ahead of the A-4, and why did one account *
*say the pilot of the forward plane died and one states differently....*

*Come on Genius..... *


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Of course you will.  I have embarrassed you enough times here by pointing out your ignorance that you have no other choice.


*You have NEVER embarrassed ME....*

*You have EMBARRASSED yourself sooo many *
*times it's like clockwork now.....*

*Dumbass.....You are the FORUM LIAR ....You Own it.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

*John McCain knew what he had done, he knew ALL the corruption he was*
*involved in....ALL OF IT !!!!!*

*He died a Bitter Muther Fucker.....*

*No one does what he did before his death unless they*
*are one Bitter ASS Muther Fucker.....*

*To illicit past Presidents in a scheme of bashing a sitting*
*President....He's a Sick Fuck and so are the Individuals who*
*stood up at that podium and took shots at the Current *
*President...*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Wait everyone.......the SHIT is gunna get deep around here !*
> 
> *I'm on a bucket Forum LIAR, Now Prove I Posted LIES ....*
> 
> ...


"Who was B-6"?  

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> "Who was B-6"?
> 
> You can't make this shit up.



*NO I DON'T MAKE SHIT UP !*

*YOU DO.....*

*Tell the Forum who is behind the blocked out portions ( B-6 ) listing the Pilots.....*
*Come on Genius !*

http://www.jag.navy.mil/library/investigations/USS FORRESTAL FIRE 12 AUG 69 PT 1.pdf


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *NO I DON'T MAKE SHIT UP !*
> 
> *YOU DO.....*
> 
> ...


The "identity" of "B-6" is in the cover letter of the report.

Since you are so familiar with this report, show us where it says that a "wet start" caused the accident.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> The "identity" of "B-6" is in the cover letter of the report.
> 
> Since you are so familiar with this report, show us where it says that a "wet start" caused the accident.


*It doesn't and you cannot read well at all.....I stated it smells of a cover up.*

*That's why I stated that.*

*Ol Mr Jordan is a lot more credible than you.....it appears HE was around at the time....*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It doesn't and you cannot read well at all.....I stated it smells of a cover up.*
> 
> *That's why I stated that.*
> 
> *Ol Mr Jordan is a lot more credible than you.....it appears HE was around at the time....*


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

https://www.justice.gov/oip/blog/foia-update-freedom-information-act-5-usc-sect-552-amended-public-law-no-104-231-110-stat

(b) This section does not apply to matters that are--

(6) personnel and medical files and similar files the disclosure of which would constitute a clearly unwarranted invasion of personal privacy;


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> The "identity" of "B-6" is in the cover letter of the report.
> 
> Since you are so familiar with this report, show us where it says that a "wet start" caused the accident.




*There's no " Cover Letter "....*

*What's listed in the appendix on page 49 below description #27 :*

*" All redaction's are B - 6 "*

*And you wonder why half the Forum calls you a LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.



*Yep.......now your caught.*

*" Coocoo " comes out when your caught playin with your*
*pp and lying....*

*Go on sticking up for a Bitter Fuck who died a Bitter Fuck...*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *There's no " Cover Letter "....*
> 
> *What's listed in the appendix on page 49 below description #27 :*
> 
> ...


See above, clueless.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

*Don't be a " Bitter Fuck "...*

*Change your ways.............*


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> See above, clueless.



*Above what LIAR.....*

*See below on page 49 Mr Magoo....Open your eyes.*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Don't be a " Bitter Fuck "...*
> 
> *Change your ways.............*


Have you found that "wet start" reference yet?


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Above what LIAR.....*
> 
> *See below on page 49 Mr Magoo....Open your eyes.*


http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/johhny-wet-start-mccain-lost-four-planes.15951/#post-220796


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Repeating lies doesn't make them true.


Yeah but he does it really loudly . . . like the fucking jackass that he is . . . as he gains the lead for main forum lowlife.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah but he does it really loudly . . . like the fucking jackass that he is . . . as he gains the lead for main forum lowlife.


Still emotional I see.
There is no catching up to you Mr Douchebag.
Congratulations.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2018)

1967
*Rocket causes deadly fire on aircraft carrier*

A fire on a United States Navy carrier stationed off the coast of Vietnam kills 134 service members on this day in 1967. The deadly fire on the USS _Forrestal_began with the accidental launch of a rocket.

During the Vietnam War, the USS _Forrestal_ was often stationed off the coast of North Vietnam, conducting combat operations. On the morning of July 29, the ship was preparing to attack when a rocket from one of its own F-4 Phantom jet fighters was accidentally launched. The rocket streaked across the deck and hit a parked A-4 Skyhawk jet. The Skyhawk, which was waiting to take off, was piloted by John McCain, the future senator from Arizona.

Fuel from the Skyhawk spilled out and caught fire. The fire then spread to nearby planes on the ship’s deck and detonated a 1,000-pound bomb, which killed many of the initial firefighters and further spread the fire. A chain reaction of explosions blew holes in the flight deck and had half the large ship on fire at one point. Many pilots were trapped in their planes as the fire spread. It took a full day before the fires could be fully contained.

Hundreds of sailors were seriously injured and 134 lost their lives in the devastating fire. Twenty planes were destroyed. It was the worst loss of a life on a U.S. Navy ship since World War II. Temporary repairs were made to the ship in the Philippines before the _Forrestal_ headed back to Norfolk, Virginia. It was repaired and put back into service the following April, but never returned to Vietnam.

John McCain narrowly escaped the fire and, afterwards, volunteered for duty on the USS _Oriskany_. Just three months later, his plane was shot down over North Vietnam and he was taken prisoner. He was not released until five-and-a-half years later, in 1973.

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/rocket-causes-deadly-fire-on-aircraft-carrier


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Have you found that "wet start" reference yet?



https://www.factcheck.org/2008/09/mccains-plane-crashes/

Writing in 2003, Caiella points out, correctly, that the official Navy investigation into the disaster – the Manual of the Judge Advocate General Basic Final Investigative Report Concerning the Fire on Board the USS Forrestal (CVA-59) – concluded that the missile struck plane number 405, the A-4 piloted by Lt. Cdr. Fred White, who was among those killed in the incident. McCain’s plane was number 416, and was next to White’s, one plane forward toward the ship’s bow. Caiella has kindly provided us with official Navy summaries of the investigation documenting this finding. He has also allowed us to reproduce here a portion of a drawing he created, based on the Navy report, to illustrate his article. It shows the positions of the aircraft on deck at the time the fire began.








*The above depiction contradicts many other accounts.......*

Massey makes no reference to McCain or plane number 416. Another summary, written by the Navy’s Judge Advocate General as he forwarded the report to the Chief of Naval Operations, also said the missile “struck A-4 #405” and set off the fire. That summary also says that “A fragment punctured the centerline external fuel tank of another A-4 just aft of the jet blast deflector of catapult #3” That second plane isn’t identified specifically, but McCain’s plane was fifth in line behind the catapults. Caiella says he believes it was plane #310.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

This bogus theory appears to have gotten its start from a report by New York Times reporter R. W. Apple. Jr, who reported on July 31, 1967 – two days after the fire – that the Forrestal’s captain, John K. Beling, believed an “extreme wet start” had created “a thick tongue of flame” that set off the Zuni. Beling did not identify McCain’s plane as the source, however, and said only that the aircraft was “parked near the carrier’s island,” which would have put it far forward and on the opposite side of the flight deck from where McCain’s plane was getting ready to launch. *Not usually noted by the conspiracy theorists is that Capt. Beling “repeatedly said that he had been unable fully to sort out the conflicting reports” that circulated on the 5,000-man vessel in the hours after the fire, according to Apple, who also called the wet-start theory “tentative.”* In any case, Beling’s early theory was soon dismissed by Navy investigators, who found that the Zuni had been touched off by a stray electrical charge, not by a jet exhaust. Author Freeman summarizes the findings succinctly in in “Sailors to the End:”

*If both planes burned and exploded....how did they investigate other than *
*" first " hand accounts.....*

*The film footage doesn't even document it.*

*As I stated previously ( 09-4-2018 pm ) ...I'm sticking with Mr Jordan's account.*

*McCain had a reputation for " Clowning around " and " Hot Dogging " while flying....*

*I posted the Youtube video...*


BY WAYNE MADSEN/WAYNE MADSEN REPORT
.
The Navy released John McCain’s military record after a Freedom of Information Act request from the Associated Press. The record is packed with information on McCain’s medals and commendations but little else. The one thing that the McCain campaign does not want to see released is the record of McCain’s antics on board the USS Forestal in 1967. McCain was personally responsible for the deadliest fire in the history of the US Navy. That catastrophe, with 27 dead and over 100 wounded trumps McCain’s record as a prisoner of war in North Vietnam.
.
WMR has learned additional details regarding the deadly fire aboard the Navy aircraft carrier, the USS Forrestal, on July 19, 1967 in the Gulf of Tonkin. The additional details point to then-Lt. Commander John McCain playing more of a role in triggering the fire and explosions than previously reported.
.
On January 16, 2006, WMR reported that according to a US Navy sailor who was aboard the Forrestal on the fateful day of the fire, “McCain and the Forrestal’s skipper, Capt. John K. Beling, were warned about the danger of using M-65 1000-lb. bombs manufactured in 1935, which were deemed too dangerous to use during World War II and, later, on B-52 bombers. The fire from the Zuni missile misfire resulted in the heavy 1000 pound bombs being knocked loose from the pylons of McCain’s A-4 aircraft, which were only designed to hold 500-pound bombs.”
.
WMR further reported, “The unstable bombs had a 60-second cook-off threshold in a fire situation and this warning was known to both Beling and McCain prior to the disaster.” WMR also cited the potential that McCain’s Navy records were used against him by the neo-cons in control of the Pentagon. “The neo-cons, who have had five years to examine every file within the Department of Defense, have likely accessed documents that could prove embarrassing to McCain, who was on board the USS Forrestal on July 29, 1967, and whose A-4 Skyhawk was struck by an air-to-ground Zuni missile that had misfired from an F-4 Phantom.”
.
*WMR has been informed that crewmen aboard the Forrestal have provided additional information about the Forrestal incident. It is believed by many crewmen and those who have investigated the case that McCain deliberately “wet-started” his A-4E to shake up the guy in the plane behind his A-4. “Wet-starts”, done either deliberately or accidentally, shoot a large flame from the tail of the aircraft.
.*
In McCain’s case, the “wet-start” apparently “cooked off” and launched the Zuni rocket from the rear F-4 that touched off the explosions and massive fire. The F-4 pilot was reportedly killed in the conflagration. *“Wet starting” was apparently a common practice among young “hot-dog” pilots.*
.
McCain was quickly transferred to the USS Oriskany (the only Forrestal crewman to be immediately transferred). Three months later, McCain was shot down over North Vietnam on October 26, 1967.
.
As WMR previously reported, at the time of the Forrestal disaster, McCain’s father, Admiral John McCain, Jr., was Commander-in-Chief of US Naval Forces Europe (CINCUSNAVEUR) and was busy covering up the details of the deadly and pre-meditated June 8, 1967, Israeli attack on the NSA spy ship, the USS Liberty. [John McCain is one of the best cases against military ‘nepotism’ in American history.]
.

*The location and/or position of McCain's plane on the flight deck is a HUGE question mark.*
The fact that both McCains were involved in two incidents just weeks apart that resulted in a total death count of 168 on the Forrestal and the Liberty, with an additional injury count of 234 on both ships (with a number of them later dying from their wounds) with an accompanying classified paper-trail inside the Pentagon, may be all that was needed to hold a Sword of Damocles over the head of the “family honor”-oriented McCain by the neo-cons.
.
WMR has also been informed by knowledgeable sources, including an ex-Navy A-4 pilot, the “wet-start game” was a common occurrence. However, it is between “very unlikely” and “impossible” for the Forrestal “wet start” to have been accidental. “Wet starts” were later rendered impossible by automated engine controls.
.
Read More: https://prepareforchange.net/2017/09...f-the-us-navy/
.
My Thoughts:
.
More info confirming McCain was responsible for Forrestal fire.
The only easy day was yesterday
Dedicated to my brother in law who died 
doing what he loved being a Navy SEAL


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

" McCain’s most horrendous loss occurred in 1967 on the USS Forrestal. Well, not horrendous for him. *The starter motor switch on the A4E Skyhawk allowed fuel to pool in the engine. When the aircraft was “wet-started,” an impressive flame would shoot from the tail*. It was one of the ways young hot-shots got their jollies. Investigators and survivors took the position that McCain deliberately wet-started to harass the F4 pilot directly behind him. The cook off launched an M34 Zuni rocket that tore through the Skyhawk’s fuel tank, released a thousand pound bomb, and ignited a fire that killed the pilot plus 167 men. Before the tally of dead and dying was complete, the son and grandson of admirals had been transferred to the USS Oriskany."


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> https://www.factcheck.org/2008/09/mccains-plane-crashes/
> 
> Writing in 2003, Caiella points out, correctly, that the official Navy investigation into the disaster – the Manual of the Judge Advocate General Basic Final Investigative Report Concerning the Fire on Board the USS Forrestal (CVA-59) – concluded that the missile struck plane number 405, the A-4 piloted by Lt. Cdr. Fred White, who was among those killed in the incident. McCain’s plane was number 416, and was next to White’s, one plane forward toward the ship’s bow. Caiella has kindly provided us with official Navy summaries of the investigation documenting this finding. He has also allowed us to reproduce here a portion of a drawing he created, based on the Navy report, to illustrate his article. It shows the positions of the aircraft on deck at the time the fire began.
> 
> ...


None of which ha anything to do with a so-called "wet start".


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

" I knew he had survived the fire on the Forrestal but did not know how the fire 'realy' started'

I watched the film of the fire a number of times by serving on British carriers at the time, it was MOD policy to show it to the crews as a warning to keep alert at all times when on deck - as if we needed any warning. Once one had experienced a busy flight deck in operation one needed little warning - the dangers are only too obvious.

I don't know about A4 Skyhawks but wet starts were a common feature at one time particularly with the old centrifugal compressor engines as fitted in many aircraft in the 1940s and early 1950s, although Sea Vixens and Scimitars with Avon axial flows could at times have wet starts (and I once had one on Phantom F4 I was test running). Unburned fuel after shutdown could collect in the cans (combustion chambers) and drain into the jet pipe over time.

Also fuel could collect if the first attempt at starting failed, often the case with cartridge starters. What did an A4 of that era have in that department - engine and starter ? "


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

FYI, McCain's father aided in the cover-up of the USS Liberty massacre. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.

http://baltimore.indymedia.org/newswire/di.../7539/index.php
*Liberty Cover-Up and John McCain’s ConscienceAuthor*

Copyright by the author. All rights reserved. 
Sen. John McCain (R-AZ), a/k/a the “Conscience of the Senate,” has refused to support the rising call for a public Congressional hearing, with respect to Israel’s murderous attack on the USS Liberty, on June 8, 1967, that took the lives of 34 Americans. He insists the “matter was thoroughly reviewed” by a Naval Court of Inquiry, later in 1967. However, that inquiry was a whitewash. It’s time for McCain to right this wrong.


espola said:


> None of which ha anything to do with a so-called "wet start".



*No it doesn't does it.....keep reading.....*

*You don't fly either do you.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

President Trump was accused of diminishing the loss, telling the soldier’s widow that “he knew what he signed up for.”


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump was accused of diminishing the loss, telling the soldier’s widow that “he knew what he signed up for.”


*ALL MILITARY Knows what they signed up for.....

John McStain had nepotism going for him doubled up.*


----------

